# New Year Resolution



## zuludog (Jan 3, 2019)

I've just seen this on another forum, where they are asking about member's New Year Resolutions
One reply was - 

I want to lose 10kg this year. Three days in and I only have 15kg to go


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2019)

1. World Peace
2. Not to get stressed about the B word in March

Somehow think I'm batting on the losing wicket …….


----------

